# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Gerico 2014

## micc52

Sono un insegnante di informatica delle superiori  che svolge l' attività di libera professione. 
GERICO 2014 scaricato dal sito dell' agenzia delle entrate 
Compensi  15000
Consumi 50
Altre spese 50
Ammortamenti 100
Altri componenti negativi  100  
Risultato: 
Resa oraria per addetto   COERENTE
Rendimento lordo per addetto  NON COERENTE
Margine del professionista NON COERENTE
Indice di copertura del costo per il godimento di beni di terzi e degli ammortamenti  NON COERENTE
Incidenza delle spese sui compensi COERENTE 
Come è possibile? 
Grazie

----------


## La matta

Non ho assolutamente presente cosa richieda lo studio (nè quale sia lo studio), ma è possibile che ritenga che, per un professionista che lavora tutto l'anno 40 ore alla settimana, 15.000 euro di compensi siano pochi? Però non so se si possano diminuire le settimane o le ore lavorative. Nè ho presente se sia possibile segnalare che si svolge anche un'altra attività fuori partita iva. Ma almeno è congruo?

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Non ho assolutamente presente cosa richieda lo studio (nè quale sia lo studio), ma è possibile che ritenga che, per un professionista che lavora tutto l'anno 40 ore alla settimana, 15.000 euro di compensi siano pochi? Però non so se si possano diminuire le settimane o le ore lavorative. Nè ho presente se sia possibile segnalare che si svolge anche un'altra attività fuori partita iva. Ma almeno è congruo?

  Concordo, ci sono troppo poche informazioni...la coerenza viene influenzata anche dagli "elementi non contabili" ma poi scusa ma i valori che hai inserito sono reali? Perchè dagli importi non sembrerebbe...e per un parere un pò più preciso servirebbero quelli; ad esempio nel risultato di gerico si parla "costo per il godimento di beni di terzi", hai un affitto? Noleggi attrezzatura?

----------


## micc52

> Non ho assolutamente presente cosa richieda lo studio (nè quale sia lo studio), ma è possibile che ritenga che, per un professionista che lavora tutto l'anno 40 ore alla settimana, 15.000 euro di compensi siano pochi? Però non so se si possano diminuire le settimane o le ore lavorative. Nè ho presente se sia possibile segnalare che si svolge anche un'altra attività fuori partita iva. Ma almeno è congruo?

  Modello VK27U
Ho indicato 32 settimane e  8 ore a settimana 
Risulta Congruo, normale e non coerente. 
Ho fatto altre prove:
Ad esempio:con tutto nullo e solo i compensi: non cambia 
A questo punto sono andata a  vedere le regole e le voci che non risultano NON COERENTE almeno per me  non dipendono dai costo ma solo dai compensi e dagli addetti che non ho
Rendimento lordo per addetto = (Valore creato dallo studio professionale/1.000)/(Addetti)
Resa oraria per addetto = (Compensi dichiarati – Spese per prestazioni di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa – Compensi corrisposti a terzi per prestazioni direttamente afferenti l'attività professionale e artistica)/(Numero addetti * 50 * 48)
Margine del professionista = (Margine/1.000)/(Professionisti titolari dello studio) 
Mi pare che non coerente la professione con un altro lavoro, anche se è ammesso.

----------


## iosalvo

Non mi pare che sia questione di un altro lavoro.
Anche io ho lo stesso problema con lo studio wk06u (ma ho visto che anche per altri studi di professionisti, come gli ingegneri, esiste lo stesso problema).
Sono d'accordo sulle modalità di calcolo di rendimento lordo per addetto  e di margine del professionista: Infatti, prima divide per 1000 rispettivamente compensi e margine e poi li divide ancora per addetti e titolare. Il bello è che con tutti i valori dei costi lasciati a zero dà un valore minimo di rendimento per  addetto e di margine del professionista pari a 19,50 vale a dire che nel caso dello studio Wk06u *si è coerenti SOLO CON 19.500 € DI COMPENSI GIA' IN PARTENZA!!!!!*
Lo conferma il fatto che anche l'"indice di copertura del costo per il godimento di beni di terzi e degli ammortamenti" se non si ndicano almeno 19.500 € di compensi (e ammortamenti pari a zero) non è coerente. Anzi, se si mettono anche solo 100 € di ammortamenti, il valore calcolato di questo indice diventa addirittura negativo, a fronte di un valore minimo preteso pari a 1,00.
Se si prova a mettere ben 80.000 € di ammortamenti il massimo che si ottiene è di portare il valore calcolato a 0,00. Quindi, sempre non coerente, perchè inferiore a 1,00.
Gli intelligentoni statistici che hanno elaborato lo studio se ne fregano altamente dei reali costi sostenuti.
O si dichiarano almeno 19.500 € di compensi oppure no sì è coerenti.
Temo che la situazione si ripeterà per tutti gli studi oggetto di revisione.
Voi conoscete una soluzione a questa situazione obbrobiosa?

----------


## studiopolli

Un perito industriale con compensi 2012 per 4824 euro e nessuna spesa come attività secondaria (svolge anche l'attività principale di impresa con bena altri fatturati), per 3 ore settimanali e 40 settimane di lavoro all'anno (120 ore lavorate), era *congruo, normale e coerente.* 
Nel 2013, invece, con 7946 euro di compensi (stesse percentuali di tipologia di clientela), con 5 ore settimanali e 38 settimane di lavoro (190 ore lavorate), Gerico mi dice che è congruo, ma non coerente per rendimento lordo per addetto e per margine per professionista. 
Assurdo!!!

----------


## iosalvo

> Un perito industriale con compensi 2012 per 4824 euro e nessuna spesa come attività secondaria (svolge anche l'attività principale di impresa con bena altri fatturati), per 3 ore settimanali e 40 settimane di lavoro all'anno (120 ore lavorate), era *congruo, normale e coerente.* 
> Nel 2013, invece, con 7946 euro di compensi (stesse percentuali di tipologia di clientela), con 5 ore settimanali e 38 settimane di lavoro (190 ore lavorate), Gerico mi dice che è congruo, ma non coerente per rendimento lordo per addetto e per margine per professionista. 
> Assurdo!!!

  Qual'è, nel caso tuo, il valore minimo di rendimento per addetto e di margine del professionista?
E' come se avessero stabilito delle soglie minime di compensi (soglie perdipiù elevate) al di sotto delle quali non si è mai coerenti, anche senza alcun costo sostenuto.
Ma in questa maniera tutti o quasi non sono più coerenti!!!
...E poi straparlano di fisco amico...
Questo paese non ha futuro..., chi può scappa via...

----------


## ritamonopoli

Anch'io risulto "CONGRUO"  e per queste 3 voci "NON COERENTE"
Nel calcolo non tengono conto del numero di settimane e del numero di ore lavorate in un anno.
Io sono mamma di tre bambini e non faccio attività professionale a tempo pieno.
Come posso risolvere questa "NON COERENZA" ?

----------

